# Шейный остеохондроз с нарушением вестибулярного аппарата



## Дарлинг (14 Июл 2014)

Добрый вечер! С января этого года страдаю всем описанным раннее(((особенно схожи симптомы с Андрей Калининград (очень интересно как сейчас обстоят дела у него). Уволилась с работы (работать просто не реально), что там говорить про работу-я из дома боюсь одна выходить...Делали 10 уколов диклофинака,  блокаду шеи, капельницы, цераксон, финотропил, феназипам, бетасерк и еще кучу всего... ,сейчас на инстеноне (полегче чуть-чуть стало). ЛФК ежедневно, но до реальной жизни далеко...Диагноз пока звучит так: нестабильность шейного позвонка (С5), грыжа С4-С5, протрузия С6-С7. У кого -нибудь есть положительные результаты при лечении такого же диагноза (15 мин. прорыдала от потери надежды на излечение (за последние 5 месяцев нервы очень расшатались)?


----------



## AIR (14 Июл 2014)

> У кого -нибудь есть положительные результаты при лечении такого же диагноза


Результаты то есть.. Но лучше будет, если Вы опубликуете и снимки и результаты других обследований и расскажете подробно что где когда и как беспокоит.. потому что:


> особенно схожи симптомы с Андрей Калининград


Схожи то схожи, но это совершенно не означает что они идентичны..


----------



## Дарлинг (14 Июл 2014)

Добрый вечер! По ТКДГ:СМА симметричны. Слева КО=1,4 при компрессии левой ОСА кровоток по левой СМА снижается на 57%, справа КО=1,23 при компресс правой ОСА кровоток по правой СМА снижается на 42% (ауторегулярный ответ сохранен).ПМА имеют антеградный кровоток, ПСоА функционально активна.ЗМА симметричны. ОА ПА имеют достаточный кровоток ,имеются признаки венозной дисциркуляции. Беспокоит головокружение; периодически мне кажется , что у меня температура, но по факту ее нет , болей нет вовсе. Окулист - все в норме
Также в диагнозе невролога: Шейный остеохондроз, с нарушением вестибулярного аппарата (вертебролог и вестибулолог запись на конец месяца только)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2014)

Пока массаж и ЛФК.
Можно мануальную терапию и бетасерк, по назначению терапевта.
Ждем вестибулолога.


----------



## AIR (15 Июл 2014)

> Шейный остеохондроз,


И это усё?  Все обследования? У Вас имеются нарушения функции шейного отдела позвоночника, а исследования приводятся в статике. А где же самое простое, но достаточно информативное - рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами?


----------



## Lari (15 Июл 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> И это усё?  Все обследования? У Вас имеются нарушения функции шейного отдела позвоночника, а исследования приводятся в статике. А где же самое простое, но достаточно информативное - рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами?



*Уважаемый Андрей Иосифович! Так диагностика в поликлиниках такая...*


----------



## AIR (15 Июл 2014)

> Уважаемый Андрей Иосифович! Так диагностика в поликлиниках такая.


Дык я к тому, что сделаны более сложные и дорогостоящие исследования,  а самого простенького и достаточно информативного в наличии не оказалось..


----------



## Дарлинг (15 Июл 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока массаж и ЛФК.
> Можно мануальную терапию и бетасерк, по назначению терапевта.
> Ждем вестибулолога.


Добрый день. Спасибо.
По поводу бетасерка-не очень помогает (слабый), сейчас начала прием инстенона (существенная разница)


----------



## Дарлинг (15 Июл 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Дык я к тому, что сделаны более сложные и дорогостоящие исследования,  а самого простенького и достаточно информативного в наличии не оказалось..



Это рентген. Сама читаю с трудом((


----------



## La murr (15 Июл 2014)

Хорошо бы снимочек показать врачам.


----------



## AIR (15 Июл 2014)

Да, взглянуть бы... 4 снимочка..


----------

